# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  مافى رابط لمباراة اليوم امام الشرطة القضارف؟

## عبدالباقي عمر

*كنا نامل ان يرسل لنا اى صفواوى  رابط مباراة اليوم امام الشرطة القضارف....لكن لم يعبرنا اى زعيماوى....
نامل الفوز اليوم والانتصارات دايما للزعيم .
*

----------


## قرشي عثمان

*اخي عبد الباقي الكوره ما منقوله في الملاعب بذريعة الكهرباء قاطعه  وجاز مافي للمولد
الكوره 2/.  صفر للمريخ الهدفين لريشموند علي مدار الشوطين
بنسمع في الإذاعة
                        	*

----------


## خالد إبراهيم

*تقدم المريخ حتى اللحظة بهدفين نظيفين بامضاء المحترف ريشموند
                        	*

----------


## عبدالباقي عمر

*شكرا شبابنا الاعزاء على المعلومات  ... ودوما النصر للمريخ ان شاء الله
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ سجل الهدف الثالث بتوقيع عماد الصيني ومساعدة مدافع الشرطة القضارف
النتيجة ثلاثية بيضاء لمريخ السعد
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ 3 الشرطه 0

دقيقتان علي نهاية المباراة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انتهاء المباراة
الزعيم الفخيم يدك حصون الشرطة القضارف بثلاثية نظيفة و يعتلي صدارة الممتاز مع المدعوم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الف مبروك يا صفوة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يعتقل الشرطة بثلاثية دون مقابل هدفين ريشموند وهدف عكسي من مدافع الشرطة
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## خالد إبراهيم

*الف مبروووووووك الانتصار
نهاية المباراة 3/0
                        	*

----------


## خالد إبراهيم

*الف مبروووووووك الانتصار 
و دائما إن شاء الله فايزين و للكاسات حاملين
                        	*

----------


## ABU AHMED

*الف مبروووووووك 
*

----------


## قرشي عثمان

*الف الف الف مبروووووك. الفوز
                        	*

----------


## مصطفى منصور

*تلاته نقاط غاليه ، الف مبروووووك

💗💛🌺🙏
                        	*

----------

